# Daikoku Futo - Nov 2009



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

I traveled back to Japan for a few weeks and I sneaked out to Daikoku for an evening... I really miss Japan! Met some great folks (Thanks for the ride Neal!) and saw some great cars... Enjoy the vid!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcEwohkwPig

Alex


----------

